# I'm curious--Who is building things I have designed?



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 1, 2010)

I ask because I have a "download tracker" on my hosting service, and I have had over 1000 downloads of designs I have posted in the last 3 years. These range from the slinky machine to the 5 cylinder radial to the twin horizontal engine, the governor, the pump, the beam engine and the pumpjack. I very seldom see any posts of people building these machines, but I'm sure someone has to be. I am suffering from a bad case of "Machining burnout" so consequently I'm not posting much these days. Hopefully by fall some water will seep back into the well and I will begin creating something new. Please---if you have built one of the machines I've designed, post a picture of it and tell me how the build went.----Brian


----------



## Majorstrain (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Brian,
I have a friend that lives a few streets away that built your 2:1 version of Elmer's beam. 
I don't think he is a member of HMEM.
Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 2, 2010)

I know that a lot of people built the beam engine, as it was published in Home Shop Machinist magazine. I have seen one or two posts about my twin horizontal with governor as well.


----------



## tel (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm working on your Nodding Donkey Brian, but there has been a scarcity of workshop time just lately, so progress is slower than I would like.


----------



## johnthomp (Aug 2, 2010)

im not sure if its your design brian but im currently in the process of makeing a cast alu frame for when i build the flyball governor after seeing a video of it running and ive never made one of those that really does anything exept look pretty but when i do ill post it as a build thread i havent been building anything since the weekend due to my lathe going into gearbox meltdown 
  best reguards john


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 2, 2010)

John---If its my design, it should have my business name on the drawing sheet "Rupnow Machine and Automation Design".----Brian---Here is the link to my plans
http://www.mediafire.com/?nw4ryqtqdu5


----------



## johnthomp (Aug 2, 2010)

just been in my workshop now and yes it is your design and a verry clear precise set of drawings it is too 
  im just struggling with my pattern for the main body of the machine due to my casting sand not takeing properly to hold together after ive removed the pattern its my first casting attenpt though and i am told to just keep trying and ittl just happen right eventualy 
  i promise ill let you know how the build goes once i have this first hurdle behind me 
i just chose to cast one because i dont have a verry good milling machine but im a whizz with a router 
  best reguards
  john


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 2, 2010)

I am really surprised that nobody has built the radial engine (my avatar).
http://www.mediafire.com/?uzhvza0ywmn
It is a very smooth running, self starting engine, with a really unique motion. Unlike the original 'Hua Hula" engine, all of the cylinders are in line, and all of the connecting rods run to a common orbiting journal. It is quite mesmerizing to watch it run, and it is surprisingly powerfull.


----------



## johnthomp (Aug 2, 2010)

eventualy i would like to build a radial engine but i dont think im up to the challenge of makeing so many identical cylinders heads and pistons i always stuff things up too often if i tried to build a radial engine with lets say 6 cylinders id probably end up with 30 wrecked ones but it does look like a verry nice engine just a bit complex for me but i might have a word with my great uncle tom and see if he fancies tackling it but he has been doing this for the last 68 years and still loves a challenge 
  reguards john


----------



## itowbig (Aug 2, 2010)

well brian im working on your fly ball governor but im really slow and im not that good a machinist yet so it takes me time but i do have many plans saved for future builds and somebody (so called friend stole my dam cheap camera im looking at pawn shops to find it) he no longer a friend


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 2, 2010)

Itowbig--Jeez, with friends like that, you don't need enemys.


----------



## tel (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## seagar (Aug 3, 2010)

This was my first attempt at a beam.

Ian (seagar)


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks guys.---Keep them coming.---Brian


----------



## putputman (Aug 3, 2010)

Well Brian, I didn't use your design but I did use your idea for the "Slinky Machine" and I certainly thank you for that.


----------



## tel (Aug 20, 2010)

A little more progress


----------

